# The Two Week Wait ~



## EJAY (Nov 16, 2007)

Help me I am starting to crack up! New to this site as trying to occupy myself after first IVF cycle. Testing on Thursday and have to say this is the worst part of my treatment so far.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Try to be patient, I have found this site to be a god send and I haven't yet started treatment, I am sure others will be along to offer support.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Ejay

welcome to Fertility Friends

I agree with you the 2week wait (2ww) is the worst part especially the 2nd week!

We do have a two week wait board

heres a link to it

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=27.0

also a list of the abbreviations used around the site which you may find helpful

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/index.php?option=com_glossary&Itemid=120

Wishing you the very best for a BFP

       and 

If you need any help with anything just shout

Best wishes

Emxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Ejay   on getting this far  for a 

Em has left you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation, heres a couple more 
IVF General 
CLICK HERE

For Cycle buddies - 
CLICK HERE

G&B - Community board
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for where you live & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    
 Let us know how you get on

If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

Sending you lots of  for the 2ww and lots of luck for BFP  

Its great to chat to everyone on the 2ww thread.

Didsy x


----------



## kelly81283 (Apr 7, 2007)

Hi everyone.

I'm on second week of 2ww and its driving me loopy!!

I have my PT on Wednesday. I have no idea what to think, i feel absolutely no different. Last time i started bleeding day before PT obviously BFN. I'm so scared the same will happen again or that i wont bleed and still get a BFN.

I am trying to be positive but it's so hard. sending you all        

      

GOOD LUCK. Ill let you all know how i get on.

Kelly xx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Kelly

How are you feeling today hun, i am on day 8 past ET in  my 2ww, just wish test day would hurry up, what day you testing.

Have you had any symptoms, i have a bad fluey cold which is making me feel dreadful, but other than that no symptoms just the normal knicker watching.

good luck think positive.

crazybabe


----------



## pincushion (Nov 12, 2007)

hi im also quite new to this site and this is my first ivf and im on 2ww on day i test next saturday and its driving me mad i keep looking for symptoms that other people have had ive not felt anything around implantation my af is due next wednesday so theres no way i'll test before then too scared


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Pincushion

I know what you mean babes, i feel exactly the same analizing every twinge, i don't test til the 25th nov i am feeling so positive and wish tesy=t day would hurry up, have you had any symptoms.

I have had some CM(mucus) today, hope that a good sign, is it right that implantation should occur between day 6-12 after ec or have i got that bit wrong, someone will correct me.

Are you off work taking it easy.
crazybabe


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.  Good luck for thursday.  

Emma
x x x x


----------



## nikkinoodles (Nov 16, 2007)

hi i,m really new to all this. am on 2ww after 1st cycle of ivf on 14/11/07. going back to be tested on 27/11/07, so quite early days. have had a few twinges, is this normal? not really sure how to feel. brief history - have been trying for 5 years in march. all unexplained, 2 iui with no success. then found that i had raised fsh just before 1st ivf. was gutted when they told me prem menopause at 31. got ourselves together and had first egg donation on 14/11/07. embryos grade1-2 and a grade 2.  thanx for listening xxx


----------



## StephyR (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I am in my 2nd 2WW and feeling completely normal apart from feeling very tired and occasional AF pain.

KELLY: I am testing on the 21st Nov too! This is my first ICSI with BCRM (Bristol Centre ReproMed). 
          I understand that this is your 2nd ICSI. Please if I may enquire if you had a single ET (Embryo Transfer)
          or double ET? Also, health wise do you have any probs conceiving? I am asking as I am 27 and going
          through IVF because my DH had a vasectomy. I only had a single ET and wondering what my chances
          are compared to those who had a double ET. 
Thanks for your input if you are willing to share your experience! Hope you are staying strong and hoping for a BFP for
you too on your test day!

Keep the PMA (Positive Mental Attitude) going ladies!

Hugs,
Steph..x


----------



## kelly81283 (Apr 7, 2007)

Hi all

Crazy: my test day is wednesday the 21st November. 

I had 2 embryos put back last time and this time. The previous cycle i got AF 2 days before testing so it was an obcious BFN.
Trying to stay positive. I don't think it matters how many embryos you have put back in i think if it works it works. I had 2, 4 cells put back in and the cells were bigger than the last time so hopefully thats a good sign, though i'm not sure.

Does anyone know how i should be feeling cos im a bit worried i feel too normal.

Good luck to you all

xx


----------



## kelly81283 (Apr 7, 2007)

Sorry steph in reply to your question i am fine my husband has low sperm due to antibodies


----------



## EJAY (Nov 16, 2007)

Wow, thanks so much all of you for you're amazing support. So encouraging to hear from those of you already pregnant! Congrats!!! 
For those of you on the TWW - anybody treated at Barts? 
AF was due Tues but I'm not sure that means anything, as natural cycle was bypassed. Having mild abdominal pains but as far as I can tell, that seems to be normal. Fingers crossed.
      
Did anyone out there test early?
xxxx


----------



## kelly81283 (Apr 7, 2007)

Hi Ejay

I thought loads about testing early sooo tempted!!
Not going to though i would be devastated if it wasn't what i wanted to hear and the blood test is more accurate.

Only 3 more sleeps til test day so hope it comes quick and i'll let u know how i get on.

kelly xx


----------



## EJAY (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi Kelly,
How you feeling today?
I am slightly devastated by the events of the last 24 hours. Went for lunch with husband yesterday and found that I had started to bleed a little. Just as I had come out of the loo, a group of women came in pushing buggies which was a bit too much to take. Rushed back to the loo to calm myself down, only to come back out and find one of them breast feeding right in front of our table!!! Well I suppose that just shows that life goes on and I somehow managed to get through my lunch without making too much of a show of myself.
Stopped spotting in the evening and nothing during the night, but back again this morning. Keep trying to stay positive as have heard you can have a bleed but still test positive, but deep down beginning to despair. 
Hope you have had a more enjoyable weekend. Stay relaxed you're almost there. Keeping everything crossed!

EJAY xx


----------



## kelly81283 (Apr 7, 2007)

Hi Ejay

Feeling low today just went to loo and same here, brown creamy discharge, looks like AF could be coming although not feeling crampy
oh well just have to wait and see


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and i wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## EJAY (Nov 16, 2007)

Kelly, keep your chin up and don't underestimate the power of positive thought. 
I have decided not to admit defeat until I have full on AF or a BFN. No point worrying ourselves stupid until then, hey? 
What a nightmare. 
Stay in touch xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello EJay, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

 and  for your test on Thursday.

C~x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

to you BOTH!
Its not unheard of for ladies to spot during the 2ww and go onto get that BFP so stay                       

look up "spotting on 2ww" as a search 

Ejay holding yourself together was amazing hun,  
have you bothjoined cycle buddies or the ladies in waiting 

Not long now  for  's  

~Dizzi~


----------



## kelly81283 (Apr 7, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Testing due tomorrow but i know the outcome   

full on AF is now here.  I don't know how i've refrained from crying i nearly broke down at work, what's worse is that i work in a nursery!!


----------



## EJAY (Nov 16, 2007)

Oh Kelly, so sad for you honey 
Stay strong. It must be torture for you at work. 
Thanks to all for good wishes. My spotting is still brown, stopping and starting now since Sunday. Going from quite thick and noticable to hardly anything at all. I can't bear to go to the loo anymore!!!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Kelly  I'm sorry to read full AF is here.
its OK to CRY espeically as your working in a child orientated place, have you got some time off work at all 
there is a board on FF for negative cycles if you think it may help  

EJAY  PUPO  PUPO


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

hi
  my names marie i'm on day 9 of 2ww i test on the 26th nov,feeling very tired and forgetful was a bit weepy on sunday just kept crying don't know why.
best of luck 2 everyone else      

                            love mariexxxxxxx


----------



## EJAY (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi Marie,
Well it is an emotional rollercoaster and hormones are all over the place. Try to keep busy. Are you working through your TWW? I was dreading doing so, but have found my days in work the easiest so far. Not totally focusing on every twinge. I have read that lots of women take the whole time off. I think I would have gone mad, but then I am only part time, not sure I could have done every day if I'm honest. 
I have only got to get through today and I test tomorrow morning.   Trying not to worry too much about the spotting as everyone reassures me that this can be normal. 
So glad the waiting is almost over. Had some more bleeding this morning, but very light and nothing during the night. Got up twice to pee - hoping this is a good sign as I never used to.
Good luck with your TWW, stay in touch. Hope you are feeling good today. Stay strong.


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello good luck for the test xxxx


----------



## EJAY (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks, but think this is the end for me now. Full on AF today. Would be a fool to think I was pregnant now.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

EJAY  oh hun, still do te test, to be sure - Let me know OK,
FF is here for you whatever the result


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

hi girls full on period now been     on and off all day i think i know the result now.good luck 2 everyone else speak 2 u all soon xxxxxx


----------



## EJAY (Nov 16, 2007)

BFN this morning. Thanks for all your support. Already spoken to my nurse and planning to use frosties on natural cycle in Feb, so something to look forward to.
Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## kelly81283 (Apr 7, 2007)

BFN for us too.   

We've cried and cried and are both worn out.

Just gonna enjoy some of 'us' time and try again when the NHS list comes up.

Good luck to you all and sorry to you Ejay xx


----------



## Jools71 (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi Kelly and Ejay

Just wanted to say sorry to hear of your BFN's have been reading your thread and was rooting for you both

Look after yourselves  

I test on the 2nd Dec and I feel so different from last time so I'm guessing it'll be BFN for me too its never easy is it

                              Jools xxx


----------



## EJAY (Nov 16, 2007)

Oh Kelly I know what you're going through. I am totally exhausted from all the tears too. Been in a bit of a zombie - like state today. Good luck with your next cycle. Let's not let this beat us. Stay strong, we will do it. 
Jools thanks for your kind words. I really do hope it works out for you. Let us know, we could do with some good news.


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Girls
been reading this as well - meant to say there are lots of us on the 2ww threads and doing diaries.
So sorry and gutted for you - was so hopeful for you.
Ejay you sound so stong - good luck and have a good christmas. 
kelly - you do as well. 
jools good luck for2nd Dec 
I test on Monday 26th which is still an age away - for some reason i have had a long wait as had blast transfer on mon 12th.
I had a bit of blood this am which is a bit late for implantation I think.
I know all the comments its not over til the fat lady sings - its just horrible to be here again after almost exactly a year and i was so so so hopeful using the lovely Angelas eggs!
Take care girls - I admire you so much.
    
Susie


----------

